# Ladies with iCandy Peach Carrycot



## ~Mummy~

At what age and weight did your LO outgrow the carrycot? 

My baby is not even 3 months yet and it's starting to look like she'll be out of it in a month. 
When she does outgrow it, can I just use the pushchair bit even if she's not sitting up by then?


----------



## Shalimar01

I have the iCandy Peach carrycot and have the same concern that my little one will outgrow it well before 6 months.

I think he will be in it for another month if I am lucky (he is 6 weeks old) at which point I will have to switch to the push chair whether ot not he is sitting up.

I came across a woman last week with an iCandy Peach pushchair and her baby was only 4 months old so this must be a common problem. Her baby was clearly not sitting up on his own yet either.

Makes you re-think why we spent the extra money on the carrycot? To be fair, the shop we bought it from did try and warn us of this and suggested we get a piece of foam cut to support our baby in the pushchair from birth and save ourselves the expense of the carrycot. But of course, being first-time parents, we wanted to buy the full kit - but now we think we should have listened to those who know better and saved a few pounds!

Oh well - at least our babies look fab being pushed around in the shiny iCandy carry cot and/or pushchair!!


----------



## anna matronic

I have iCandy cherry and evan is nearly as long as the carry cot! I give him another month too! He obv can go in the carseat but it's not too comfy! Still I love it anyway and shall just use it loads to get moneys worth!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Shalimar, how good was the shop you bought from being so honest!!

My little one is 8 weeks old - I think Harry will be in his another month 3 if im lucky..only because when hes in it he dozes off so it fits as his arms & legs arent flailing about hitting the sides haha!! 

If he becomes more wriggly on our walks out of the house then i doubt i'll get to 4 months :0( shame, because its BEAUTIFUL!!!x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

izz was in the push chair at 13 weeks as she didnt like laying down so i had her on the tilit position i wish neva bought it and used the car seat.​


*has any one else got the dubble how much is the addaptor and can you use the big carrycot on it of do you need the v shap as we a ttc soon x*​


----------



## ~Mummy~

The other problem I got is that we use the carrycot for day time naps, so I got my money's worth from it, but now I don't know what else to use.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

i just put izzy on the couch or the seat unitand just lay it down


----------



## lindsayryan

i have just this week put my LO in the pushchair, he prob only has a few inches before his head touches the top of the carrycot so could get a couple more weeks! but he has had a cold and cant breathe when laying down so switched does anyone have the cosytoes for it? im unsure if i should get it or not as it obviously goes in the seat behind them aswell as on the top so is this going to make the pushchair a lot smaller? dont mind paying the extra 70 - 80 pound if he will get some use out of it but refuse if he wont be able to fit in the pushchair with it after a couple months x


----------



## Honey27

I've got the iCandy Peach & I started using the stroller when my son was 16 weeks old. He grew out of it pretty quickly but we did use it quite a lot. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Honey27

lindsayryan I have the cosytoes for my iCandy & I'd def recommed it. Really cosy & keeps my son Jack nice and warm.


----------



## Natnee

Belle went into the buggy part at 10 +1, she just wanted to see everything! She's been very strong from birth anyway so wasn't an issue. We used the carrycot as a moses for a while aswell so got some use out of it. But the width was too narrow to use for very long as she kept hitting her hands on the sides!


----------



## clarsair

I'm still using the carrycot at 19 weeks but LO is very nearly touching both ends of it so I don't think I'll get much longer out of it. Shame, it looks lovely in pram mode and I want to get my money's worth!


----------



## Babydreams321

ladies, while we're on the subject, i couldnnt for the life of me get the rain cover on the carry cot today?????!!!! i ended up balancing it on when we were out & caught in the rain?? has anyone else had this problem??xxx i just cant "stretch" it over the pram???xx


----------



## lindsayryan

Babydreams321 said:


> ladies, while we're on the subject, i couldnnt for the life of me get the rain cover on the carry cot today?????!!!! i ended up balancing it on when we were out & caught in the rain?? has anyone else had this problem??xxx i just cant "stretch" it over the pram???xx

I find it easiest to put it over the bottom part first then over the hood while the hood is down and pull the hood up underneath it. x


----------



## mixedmama

My LO will probably grow out of the carrycot in a months time, there's still a little space left but there's no way it will last me til she's 6 months old. It's a shame really, because it's so expensive!



lindsayryan said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> ladies, while we're on the subject, i couldnnt for the life of me get the rain cover on the carry cot today?????!!!! i ended up balancing it on when we were out & caught in the rain?? has anyone else had this problem??xxx i just cant "stretch" it over the pram???xx
> 
> I find it easiest to put it over the bottom part first then over the hood while the hood is down and pull the hood up underneath it. xClick to expand...

I do the opposite lol. I put it over the hood first and while the hood is up I make sure the black lines on the raincover are in line with the metal lines on the hood, then I do the rest of the pram. My raincover is quite stretchy :shrug:


----------



## Natnee

I never even had to put the rain cover on the carrycot when I was using it, as it was during the summer! Unfortunately it never seems to be off the buggy bit these days!


----------



## Babydreams321

I just cant for the life of me stretch it over, whichever way i put it on first!!! its so annoying!! im gona get my OH to look at it later , i'll let u know if i get there!!xx


----------



## lindsayryan

Honey27 said:


> lindsayryan I have the cosytoes for my iCandy & I'd def recommed it. Really cosy & keeps my son Jack nice and warm.


thankyou, been to buy it today....is really nice and warm and actually looks like it will last was worrying that too would be small x


----------



## Embovstar

Hi,

I stopped using the carrycot around 5 months. Isaac is quite long but even then, there was still plenty of room. 

As soon as he was able to sit up, he wanted to see around him, so it would have been unfair to have kept him in it and unsafe. As such, it's as good as new lol

I've not read all replies, but for info, the stroller can be used from birth anyway.

I have the cosytoes and it's just fab. It keeps Isaac all snug and doesn't take up too much room. I'm guessing tho, that Isaac will only be in the stroller until he is 18 months and not 3 years like many others.

Nicola xx


----------



## Babydreams321

im soooooooooooo thick!! ive just worked the rain cover thing out!! lol - there's a velcro opening isnt there??!! i hadnt seen it & was trying to stretch the blimming thing over the carry cot!! DOH!!x


----------



## ~Mummy~

Embovstar said:


> I've not read all replies, but for info, the stroller can be used from birth anyway.
> 
> xx

Thanks! I did not know this. 

Is it the same as with car seats? They should only be in it for a certain period of time?


----------



## Embovstar

erm, not too sure on that but since it reclines fully, I think it would be fine?? 

I actually prefer the stroller just for the fact that when using it, you can get FAR more shopping in the basket than when using the carrycot!!

Nicola xx


----------



## ~Mummy~

I know! The shopping bit is awful in the carrycot mode... I had to remove the carrycot bit just to put my shopping in and then put the carrycot back in. 

I think there's some attachments you can get to hang grocery bags, I might have to get some of them.


----------



## jeanettekaren

The pushchair completely reclines flat as a PP has said so it's perfectly fine for babies under 6months. Doesn't look as adorable as the carrycot but does the job just the same. I wouldn't recommend using it in the standard pushchair position until 6months


----------



## Tulip

Babydreams321 said:


> im soooooooooooo thick!! ive just worked the rain cover thing out!! lol - there's a velcro opening isnt there??!! i hadnt seen it & was trying to stretch the blimming thing over the carry cot!! DOH!!x

:rofl: I was beginning to worry you had the wrong one! 

I love my pram and love hearing people cooing at it as they walk past us :cloud9: but access to the basket is getting right on my proverbials - I dont drive so when hubby's at work I neeeeeed to fit all my shopping in the basket. People round here are so used to seeing me on my knees outside the local co-op trying to shovel it all in! :rofl:

Think I might get the buggy part down from the loft this weekend and give it a spin - I prefer it anyway, looks much sleeker.


----------



## Babydreams321

haha! i know, what a wally!! it was my OH that figured it out....straight away :dohh: haha!!

i must admit i love the chair part too - as much as the carrycot is gorgeous, i constantly get compliments when im out, i do think it was a waste of £150.....i just thought baby literally couldnt go in it til 6 months!! AND the maxicosi is sooo easy just to bung on top eh...ah well!!


----------



## clarsair

I was told when I went to buy mine that you can use the pushchair unit from birth but it's not recommended as although it fully tilts back it's not 'lie flat' - the baby is lying in a V position (if you get what I mean!), sort of bent in the middle.


----------



## Tulip

Yeah it's like the car seat, they shouldn't be in it for long as they should be properly flat for spine and hip development x


----------



## Bec L

Florrie is quite petite so she still fits in the carrycot, but only just. Most times when we go out she is due a sleep so she is happy to be in there, but if she wakes when we are out I sometimes take Poppy out of her seat and let her walk (which she loves) and put Florrie in her seat instead (we have the Peach Blossom). She loves being able to see out.

I'm really happy with the Peach and recommend it to everyone, although I know lots of people have the issue of thier LOs outgrowing the seats quickly. Poppy only just fits in her toddler bit now, but she is quite tall.


----------

